# Les pages man en fr.



## Elthum (9 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous !

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum ainsi que nouveau dans le monde de mac, j'en suis très satisfait de mon switch.

Je suis étudiant dans un iut informatique et nous travaillons beaucoup sous UNIX, j'aimerai savoir si il y a un moyen d'avoir les pages du man en français à partir du terminal pour m'aider à comprendre certaine choses.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Je vous remercie de votre attention.


----------



## tatouille (13 Juin 2010)

le shell macos est pour forever bloqué en Anglais, c'est comme cela depuis la premiere release de rhapsody, c'est un choix que je respecte (comme les BSD), l'internationalization du shell et autres ressources l'accompagnant est ridicule et a ete une grande source d'instabilite et de bordel sous linux remarque ca l'est toujours les manuels ne sont pas a jours... et quand cela parle de system ou i/o calls qui sont passes de blocking a non-blocking avec option to blocking... tu n'es pas dans la merde...

apprend l'Anglais, c'est une idee bien ridicule et une fausse de penser devenir programmer sans connaitre l'Anglais, et a ton age cela devrait deja etre le cas, et surtout en 2010, quand meme l'UE...

le traité instituant la Communauté économique européenne, signé à Rome, le 25 mars 1957, entré en vigueur le 1er janvier 1958.

52 ans (un demi-siecle, demographiquement parlant 5 generations ), ca fait peur, c'est quant meme la langue commune qui a ete choisie... pour partager et se comprendre.

et vous travaillez sous des Unix-like (certifié UNIX® standard) et voir des BSD-like (certifié UNIX® standard) et pour GNU/Linux un Unix-like-like (non UNIX®  standard)

*LETTRE MORTE*

Chers systeme Educatif Francais,

_"Je suis étudiant dans un iut informatique et nous travaillons beaucoup sous UNIX, j'aimerai savoir si il y a un moyen d'avoir les pages du man en français à partir du terminal pour m'aider à comprendre certaine choses."_

avec des horaires de cours bien superieures a tous les autres pays parfois avec un facteur x3 

(et s'ajoute le niveau general en programmation (toutes les bad pratices, sans aucune bonne a l'exception des gens qui programmaient bien avant de faire ce choix d'etude et qui ont decidé de se boucher les oreilles pendant les TD) a la sortie du diplome execrable), 

expliquer moi comment cela puisse etre tolerable?


----------



## grumff (13 Juin 2010)

Hey Tatouille, tu devrais te relire parfois.  

Le fait est que l'enseignement de l'anglais dans notre beau pays est absolument catastrophique. C'est pas dans des classes de 35 avec des profs à moitié incompétents et en ne faisant que de l'écrit qu'on apprend à parler anglais, malheureusement. Et pour ma part, n'ayant fait en plus aucun effort, ça n'a pas arrangé les choses. Après comprendre de l'anglais informatique écrit, c'est quand même un truc absolument indispensable, donc même par pur intérêt personnel et par habitude à lire des docs, ça vient forcément. Le man en français est une solution de facilité, mais y'a pas le dixième des docs en info qui soient traduites correctement en français (les seules qui tiennent la route ça doit être php/mysql...), donc c'est un passage obligatoire, quoi que tu veuilles, tu n'y échapperas pas. Et attend d'avoir à parler avec des indiens. =)


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juin 2010)

Bien dit Tatouille.

Pour ce qui est des particularites de l'Education Nationale en France, je ne peux pas juger, etant belge. Mais la France a le chic pour compliquer tout en francisant a tort et a travers. Je crois que je ne me remettrai jamais de l'invention des termes "courriel" et, horreur ultime, "cadriciel" (pour "framework"). Donc non seulement forte de ne pas s'accommoder de sources documentaires dans une langue internationale (dont le seul crime est de ne pas etre le francais), elle complique la vie des etrangers qui s'efforcent de bredouiller un peu de francais lors de reunions de travail internationales.

Quant aux indiens, je parle par experience, accrochez vos ceintures. Avec en prime la friture sur la ligne analogique ou la bande passante insuffisante en VoIP, c'est "Bijour, E.T. telephone maison".

Allons en paix, braves gens, et qu'Xcode 4 soit avec nous....


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Il y a eu une tentative de traduction, mais elle est assez ancienne.

Personnellement j'y connaît rien (donc non testé).

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t34256.html

@+


----------



## grumff (17 Juin 2010)

Lio70 a dit:


> Mais la France a le chic pour compliquer tout en francisant a tort et a travers. Je crois que je ne me remettrai jamais de l'invention des termes "courriel" et, horreur ultime, "cadriciel" (pour "framework").


N'exagérons rien, ces termes sont inventés par quelques vieux abrutis qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire que se tripoter en croyant avoir une chance de laisser une trace dans l'histoire. La langue française est celle que l'on parle tous les jours, non celle écrite dans des livres par quelques individus qui croient avoir le pouvoir d'en décider. N'ayant jamais entendu personne parler de courriel (même si ce mot là au moins je le connaissais vaguement), et encore moins de cadriciel, ils ne font à mon sens pas partie de la langue française. Et n'en feront sans doute jamais partie.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Courriel c'est les canadiens et... J'aime bien. Pour le reste, bof...


----------

